# Bench Press



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Was just going to say when im doing bench press, i do as much as i can so i can literally just get it on the rack again.

BUT..

My pecks never seem to ache?, always seems like my arms are doing the work when im lifting?

i use a wide grip too and im like 6ft 1 so i have decent length arms too..

Is it normal for pecks not to ache much after even though ive done as much as i can on bench?

Or shall i throw in some dumbell flys too?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

first of all are you bench pressing corectly, i know it sounds stupid but you would be suprised how many people you see benching wrong or not using full ROM.

have a quick watch of this-






also you can add some dumbel flyes if you want i sometimes do them, and find them quite good for getting some shape to the pecks.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

As Solidcecil says, do dumbell/cable flies to isolate your chest, then move onto the bench and you should be able to feel it. Alternatively, use a Smith machine for your bench press, this way you can concentrate on using the strength from your chest and not have to worry about balance, etc.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yer im deffo doing them okay, ive been doing them for a good while.

And Peter i work out in my garage so no machines :/

Ill alternate next time im working out with bench and flys


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Peter V said:


> Alternatively, use a Smith machine for your bench press, this way you can concentrate on using the strength from your chest and not have to worry about balance, etc.


While the Smith is a very useful bit of equipment,i would not be advocating the sole use of it for a beginner as the stabiliser muscles need developing and the fixed range of motion offered by the Smith will not adequately provide that stimulus.

Rather than flat,get in the habit of using an incline press to help protect the shoulder joint.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ParaManiac said:


> While the Smith is a very useful bit of equipment,i would not be advocating the sole use of it for a beginner as the stabiliser muscles need developing and the fixed range of motion offered by the Smith will not adequately provide that stimulus.
> 
> *Rather than flat,get in the habit of using an incline press to help protect the shoulder joint.*


i myself never do flat since my shoulder ingury.

alteranate between decline bb and incline db


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> While the Smith is a very useful bit of equipment,i would not be advocating the sole use of it for a beginner as the stabiliser muscles need developing and the fixed range of motion offered by the Smith will not adequately provide that stimulus.


Good point but I don't think he's a beginner.



Barker said:


> Yer im deffo doing them okay, ive been doing them for a good while.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Peter V said:


> Good point but I don't think he's a beginner.


He's 16,he's a beginner


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol im 16, but ive known how to do bench presses for over a year so every time im perfecting my form 

Solid i can do inclines, not sure if my bench can do decline


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> While the Smith is a very useful bit of equipment,i would not be advocating the sole use of it for a beginner as the stabiliser muscles need developing and the fixed range of motion offered by the Smith will not adequately provide that stimulus.
> 
> Rather than flat,get in the habit of using an incline press to help protect the shoulder joint.


To be fair with good form and a balanced routine, you shouldn't see many shoulder problems with flat benching.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

wen you come down with the bar till you feel a strech some people come all the way down you dont have to just till you are streched going to far open your shoulder joints and then delts come into play i now this becoz i was doing it for a while till i got told that y i have big shoulders lol

plus i was a boxer pmsl

now i come about 4in off my chest and as wide as poss im strong now

try that barker


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i hold the bar just inside the weights, so a fairly wide grip, but yeah ill give that a go jamie.

Ive been lowering it all the way to my chest


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

dont do that you will hurt yourself lol try lowering the bar till you feel a strech then that is the point you wanna go every time


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're just starting out then lower it all the way to your chest.

On an olympic bar you want your fingers around the second set of rings, that may be anywhere from your little finger to your index, try varying widths and find what works best for you.

Partial reps and ultra-wide grips are not necessary at your stage of training.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ak_88 said:


> If you're just starting out then lower it all the way to your chest.
> 
> On an olympic bar you want your fingers around the second set of rings, that may be anywhere from your little finger to your index, try varying widths and find what works best for you.
> 
> Partial reps and ultra-wide grips are not necessary at your stage of training.


what he said


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

May have misunderstood but it sounds like you are only doing 1 rep - your 1 rep max.

You probably won't find your pecs ache after this. Try lowering the weight to something that you can do for 6 reps and see if it aches then. You will probably get better gains to strengh / size as well.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ow ye and dont lock out keeping a good rythem is good 2 mate if you dont lock out you will definetly feel a pump on the chest as locking out relax the chest muscles try to keep them tense


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

jamie seagia said:


> ow ye and dont lock out keeping a good rythem is good 2 mate if you dont lock out you will definetly feel a pump on the chest as locking out relax the chest muscles try to keep them tense


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Locking out will not relax your chest.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I know what you mean jamie bout locking out it works with bicep curls too its almost like its one constant rep ey.

And will nah i do about 15 reps then less for each set after that.

Also i dont have much choise on where to hold the bar as i have taken up alot of weight with the ****ty plaster weights we need some iron ones for it to free up some space at the bar. so at the minuit my hands just fit between the inside stop for the weights and the stand.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Locking out will not relax your chest.


certainly takes a lot of the pressure off as the force of the weight is transferred through the skeletal frame


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha not heard that one before 

F*ckin trumpets the lot of em!

lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> certainly takes a lot of the pressure off as the force of the weight is transferred through the skeletal frame


And as a result is a good way to wear your shoulder joints out in a hurry.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

KJW said:


> Just saw a clip of Mike Joseph bench pressing 160kg!!
> 
> Mental. Had to laugh when he said a few bodybuilders took one look at him and tried to out bench him.
> 
> Trumpets.


theres alot of people in my gym that bench 160-200kg!

saying that i can bench 140kg and hope to be up to 160 early next year sometime


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> And as a result is a good way to wear your shoulder joints out in a hurry.


I quite agree. I don't lock out myself


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i've had quite a bad experience with bench pressing recently....

My chest as always been my strong point and i was told by my sponsor to lay off it to even out my bodyparts for my show....

After winning my show and goin back into offseason mode started to bench, my chest had always been strong reping 140 for ten easily but this time it felt so much stronger, go figure?

one week i managed 2 reps of 200kg so following week i decide to up it, 220kg..... came down with the 1st rep powered it up EASY i thought, 'another 1' i shouted to my spotters.... coming down slowly just off my chest comes a massive ripping noise and my spotters this my t-shirt had just ripped and the was a short delay before they managed to get the bar off me....

i had torn my tendon (lucky it wasn't pec major) i've now lost 3 stone can't train for atleast another 1-2 months after having my repair operation about 3 weeks ago.....

i think my message is, dont lift too heavy, do whatever gets you pumped and no more.... i learnt the hard way!!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sh1t man so your spotter thought youd ripped your t-shirt but it was your tendon?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

yup bro it was a sickening sounds and everyones in my gym heard it


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

FUUUCK!

man that sounds horrible!

Guessing it hurt like hell too right?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I quite agree. I don't lock out myself


I think you've misunderstood me.

Not locking out = more shoulder strain.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Barker said:


> FUUUCK!
> 
> man that sounds horrible!
> 
> Guessing it hurt like hell too right?


initially not really mate because of adrenalin but after ****ting my pants thinkin my BB career was over and gettin real angry at myself, then began the bruising and swelling, brusing went down to my wrist and accross to my other pec and it was black!! never again lol!!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> I think you've misunderstood me.
> 
> Not locking out = more shoulder strain.


Well I'm not a powerlifter, I'm a bodybuilder so for me it's about time under tension and locking out just interupts that tension. It's a lot harder not locking out.

As I'm not a powerlifter, the lowest reps I will go is 6 so this ain't no 1 rep maxing effort that's gunna blow my shoulder.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Incline and decline all the way mate, hardley ever do flat. Do 3x8 db incline press, 3x8 incline flys, 3x8 bb decline press and 3x8 db decline press! Then ur chest will ache in the mornin mate.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Was just going to say when im doing bench press, i do as much as i can so i can literally just get it on the rack again.
> 
> ...


being sore the next day isnt a sign you were doing it right.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Well I'm not a powerlifter, I'm a bodybuilder so for me it's about time under tension and locking out just interupts that tension. It's a lot harder not locking out.
> 
> As I'm not a powerlifter, the lowest reps I will go is 6 so this ain't no 1 rep maxing effort that's gunna blow my shoulder.


It's more of a chronic thing that will wear them down over time IMO, rather than the chance of dislocation it or causing an acute problem at the joint.

That said i can see why some people do it, i personally don't, but i've had a spate of shoulder issues previously, so for me i stick to the tried and tested form for myself to make sure i don't have any reoccurences. If others are able to do it with no problems, then go for it :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> being sore the next day isnt a sign you were doing it right.


 I wasnt sayin the next day, but dont tell me once youve worked out none of your muscles ache, because as far as im aware they should do.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i dont think you should worry pal, i never get DOMS in my back but im still getting stronger every week i think its just one of those things


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> first of all are you bench pressing corectly, i know it sounds stupid but you would be suprised how many people you see benching wrong or not using full ROM.
> 
> *have a quick watch of this-
> *
> ...


Anyone notice the newest comment on that vid.

"Does any one know how to make a guys nipples smaller?Serious question i heard﻿ push ups works just woundering if it does."


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Anyone notice the newest comment on that vid.
> 
> "Does any one know how to make a guys nipples smaller?Serious question i heard﻿ push ups works just woundering if it does."


FPMSL! :lol:

but seriously does it help?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> FPMSL! :lol:
> 
> but seriously does it help?


Working so far.


----------

